# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 > حرفه ای: کپی کردن قفل سخت افزاری

## shahin_sharifi

با سلام خدمت دوستان
من میخواستم یک قفل سخت افزاری رو کپی کنم , یعنی یک نرم افزاری هست که با یک دستگاه ارتباط داره که این نرم افزار یک قفل سخت افزاری (دانگل) داره ! حالا من میخوام این قفل رو باز کنم و کپی کنم و روی دستگاه مشابهی که نرم افزار ندارد استفاده کنم!
می خواستم بدونم که چطور می تونم این دانگل رو باز کنم؟
با تشکر از دوستان :لبخند:

----------


## tdkhakpur

این سوال را میتوانید با کارشناس سخت افزار درمیان بگذارید و یا اینکه نقشه معماری از قفل را بدست بیارید.
به همین سادگی که نیست اون هم قفل سخت افزاری. ولی در مورد اینکه ازش کپی بگیرید باید عرض کنم که شما حتما باید یک قفل خام مشابه همان قفل را داشته باشد تا بتوانید داده ها را به همان نقطه ای کپی کنید که نرم افزار ازش استفاده میکند.(البته این نظر شخصیه)

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

بستگی به قفلش داره.
اونهایی که سریال یکتا و حافظه برای نگهداری قسمتی از کد برنامه رو دارند رو هیچ کاریش نمی تونید بکنید(در مورد ساخت سخت افزار قفل عرض می کنم) ولی امولاتور واسه بعضی ها میشه ساخت کما اینکه ساخته هم شده.

----------


## ariannikosefat

> با سلام خدمت دوستان
> من میخواستم یک قفل سخت افزاری رو کپی کنم , یعنی یک نرم افزاری هست که با یک دستگاه ارتباط داره که این نرم افزار یک قفل سخت افزاری (دانگل) داره ! حالا من میخوام این قفل رو باز کنم و کپی کنم و روی دستگاه مشابهی که نرم افزار ندارد استفاده کنم!
> می خواستم بدونم که چطور می تونم این دانگل رو باز کنم؟
> با تشکر از دوستان


من مشکل مشابهی با شما دارم.شما راهی پیدا کردید؟

----------


## shahin_sharifi

> من مشکل مشابهی با شما دارم.شما راهی پیدا کردید؟


نه متاسفانه راه حل درستی پیدا نکردم!
با تشکر از نظر  دوستان

----------


## s0ltanedel

اپدیت کردم کسی بلده جواب بده منم لازم دارم

----------


## Delphi Coder

کپی کردن قفل نوعی شکستن اون هم محسوب میشه بنابراین شاید با قوانین فروم  همخوانی نداشته باشه. اما به هر حال این کار مهارتهایی رو لازم داره که رسیدن به این مهارتها یعنی حرفه ای بودن در مباحث مربوط به Reverse Engineering آموزشها، مستندات و کتابهایی باید مطالعه بشه و تمرینات زیادی باید برای رسیدن بهش انجام بشه و صد البته نیازمند زمان هست بنابراین پاسخ به این سوال در حد یک یا چند پست در فروم به نظر فراتر از انتظار هست.

----------


## pbm_soy

هرچند که فکر نمیکنم اینجا جای چنین بحثی باشد ولی چند مورد به ذهن رسید فکرکنم بد نباشه اینجا مطرح کنم

* فکر نمیکنم کسی اینکار را به شما یاد بدهد! (من که گشتم کسی را پیدا نکردم!) حتی پیدا کردن ابزارهای سخت افزاری و نرم افزاری هم سخت است (البته با وجود اینترنت دیگر این موارد غیر ممکن نیست)

* قیمت نرم افزار چند است؟ ارزش وقت گذاشتن دارد؟ این سوالی است که همیشه باید از خودتان بپرسید (مگر اینکه هدف غیر تجاری داشته باشید و تفننی بخواهید انجام بدید)

* چنین کارهایی معمولا یک روش خاص یا روش روتین ندارد که بگیم حتما اینکار را انجام دهید به نتیجه خواهید رسید!

* در مورد کپی کردن هم باید بگم که کار شما بسته به نوع سخت افزارش دشوارتر میشود مثلا آمدن از یک فلش مموری ساده برای اینکار استفاده کردن و یا از قفلهای ارزان قیمت و یا گران قیمت؟ هرچقدر گرانتر امکان کار کردن هم سختتر میشود (البته این برای زمانی است که شما قفل را شناسائی کنید و نمونه خام آنرا بخواهید خریداری کنید و طبق استاندارد نرم افزار آنرا برنامه ریزیش کنید) اگر نمونه خام را پیدا نکنید که دیگه کارتان بشدت دشوار میشودو حتما با یک زمینه علمی کاربردی الکترونیک و سخت افزار باید درگیر اینکار بشید

* ساخت و یا کپی قفل سخت افزاری جزو آخرین روشها و یا مراحل شکستن قفل سخت افزاری است (یعنی اول روشهای دیگر را باید امتحان کنید بعد اگه به نتیجه نرسیدید به فکر کپی بیافتید)

* ولی خیلی مواقع شما بدون انجام کارهای فوق با کارهای نرم افزاری و برنامه نویسی شاید موفق به شکستن قفل بشید مانند:
- دیباگ کردن (و traceکردن) و کرک کردن برنامه اون خطوطی که میاد حضور قفل سخت افزاری را چک میکند را از برنامه پاک کنید و یا غیر فعال کنید (البته به شرطی که برنامه اجزه دیباگ و Trace بدهد و یا اجازه تغییرات در کدش را بدهد)
- تبادلات دیتا بین برنامه و قفل را استراق سمع کنید و بعدا توسط یک نرم افزار دیگر بجای قفل با برنامه قفلدار تبادل دیتا کنید (البته به شرطی که تبادلات رمزنگاری نشده باشد)

و راههای دیگر که که شبیه موارد فوق میباشد و همینطور نرم افزارهای زیادی هستند که در راستای شکستن قفل به شما کمک میکنند مانند دیباگرها و تریسرها و ایمولاتورها و snifferها

----------


## pbm_soy

برای شروع میتوانید به آدرس زیر مراجعه کنید

http://www.woodmann.com/crackz/

----------


## eng.ali

> اپدیت کردم کسی بلده جواب بده منم لازم دارم


 سلام  دوستان من این کارو انجام دادم ولی کار ساده ای نیست  :متفکر:  :متفکر:   :متفکر:  و خیلی ریزه کاری داره ولی میتونم کمکتون کنم
اول اینکه شما احتیاج به یه نرم افزار دارید که بتونه اطلاعاتی رو که دانگل در اختیار نرم افزار قرار میده رو بخونید و کپی کنه که آسونه :لبخند: 
دوم باید اطلاعته دریافتی رو به رجیستری فایل تبدیل کنید :گیج: 
حالا با نوشتن یه رجیستری کد و داشتن درایور های لازمه (که هر دانگل درایور مربوط به خودشو داره :گریه: ) به ویندوز بگید که اینو جایگزین دانگل کنه  :لبخند گشاده!: 
خیلی کلی گفتم اگه حامی مالی داشتم خیلی واضح تر براتون مینوشتم امیدوارم بدردتون بخوره

----------

